# Trailer pics-53 ft.



## dalehenigman (Aug 21, 2014)

Attached are some pics of three trailers I custom lettered. The decal artwork is available to anyone from discussion group "Model Intermodal" under my photo files. You can download the file and send to a decal maker. I used Atlantic graphics out of Miami FL.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's some very impressive work, looking very nice indeed.

Magic


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice looking. :appl:


----------



## dalehenigman (Aug 21, 2014)

The Budweiser trailer was not done with decals, rather the images were printed on copy paper at the local library and then glued to the trailer with Elmer's white glue. The safety stripes and door hinges were printed on the paper. The door closing rods were added separately.


----------

